# Problemas con LCD LG (mitad de pantalla clara-mitad oscura)



## space invader (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola.

 Vuelvo con otra avería, a ver si me ayudáis igual de bien que la ultima vez...

 Ahora se trata de un TV LCD marca LG de hace unos 5 años (modelo 32LH3000) que a los dos años y un día (exageración, pero no andaría muy lejos) de su compra se empezó a ver media pantalla mas clara que la otra media.

 llevarla a reparar no es opción, me saldría más barata una nueva.

 He intentado cambiar todos los ajustes de imagen que aparecen en el menú y no hay manera de arreglarlo. Tampoco está en modo demo, tienda ni ese tipo de cosas.

 La he abierto y aparentemente la retroiluminación funciona ok en ambas mitades.

 Alguna idea de que puede tratarse?

 Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 27, 2015)

repararla siempre es una opción....que sea rentable o no es otra cosa,esa avería hay que cacharrear en smd, estas equipado para eso? 

PD personalmente esa avería no es tan cara de reparar por un técnico...si fueras familia mía y vives lejos de mi ( si viviera serca se la reparaba yo ) te recomendaría que al menos preguntes cuanto sale a un servicio técnico antes de meterte en fregaos....y posiblemente te lleves una alegría...


----------



## space invader (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola Daniel.more

Lo que dices de smd no tengo ni idea de qué es, así que diré que no estoy equipado.

El tema es que a no ser que la reparación cueste menos de 30-40 € (cosa que dudo), no me es rentable, y tratando de repararla yo, paso el rato, me divierto y siempre se aprende algo...

Un saludo.


----------

